# Looking to purchase exotic/hardwoods scrap cutoffs.



## Truefire

Hey guys after an extensive search of the net, i was wondering if any of you fine craftsman would by chance have hardwoods and exotic woods scrap cut offs that you would be willing to sell.

I am a callmaker and use really small pieces for embellishments and such. Really no piece is really too small, i could probably use it.

Thanks for all of your thoughts and any forwards..

It may be a day or two before i am able to get back to the site here and check on any updates, so if it isn't too much to ask of you if you do, please contact me via the email provided on my profile page.

Thanks a million guys for your considerations and efforts.

Chris


----------



## BrandonW

You can buy a box of exotic hardwoods from Rockler for $25
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19454

Or a simimlar "bag" from Woodcraft for $24
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004112/22006/5lb-Pen-Blank-Grab-Bag.aspx

But I would first try local lumber yards. One of the lumber yards near me sells a 30 gallon trashcan full of cutoffs (some very usable sizes) for $25, which is 4 or 5 times a better deal than Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## Nomad62

I could sell you Postal boxes full of it; I can't keep everything I cut. Mostly big leaf maple burls and figured pieces, mostly light to medium spalting. If you like, send me an e-mail ([email protected]); we can chat some more. Brian


----------



## Servelan

Another source is dollhouse miniature and ship modeler's sites for small pieces, as for inlay; here are some:

S.H. Goode & Sons Workshop
Steve & MaryAnna Goode
PO Box 2575
Atascadero, CA 93423

http://www.dlumberyard.com/shop/index.htm

http://www.northeasternscalelumber.com/

I've ordered from Goode & Sons and NE Scale and the wood's very good quality. Goode & Sons has a very wide selection of species…


----------



## jevarn71

I have lots of Honduras Mahogany cut offs/scrap pieces that I'll probably never use, but can't bear the thought of throwing it away because of what it is. PM me if you'd like to discuss it more.


----------



## DanLyke

My wife runs a crafts program here in Sonoma County. Last time I asked the SCWA for scraps for that I got a bunch of professional furniture makers who said "I've got barrels of scraps that I knew someone would want!". Find your local cabinet and furniture shops!


----------



## TMcG

The guys at Griifin Exotic Woods are also a really good source for cut-offs and small pieces

Good value too !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got about four buckets of mahogany. I've been told it is shepelle. If it wasn't for being such an expense of shipping, I'd gladly ship it all to you so I could start filling them up again.
Have you contacted any local woodworkers? Some of us have scraps all the time that we need to get rid of. In my case have have cedar, oak, mahogany, walnut, cottonwood, all of it too small to put in my regular stacks, but too nice looking pieces to throw in the fire wood pile just yet. So instead they take up buckets that my wife keeps complaining about missing from her gardening stuff.


----------



## Truefire

Thanks a million guys for all the great posts and information, i really do appreciate it. Highly!

I have a composed list of great sources for now. I do thank you again for responding to such an inquiry.

I have placed similar inquiries from time to time on other woodworking forums and always get the response, ..."On ebay"....I think this goes without saying that is a no-brainer, if that was the route i desired to take i would certainly have done so. But you guys have rendered some great sources for which i am grateful. I would love to take all of you guys up on the offers but then i might be running a post to 'get rid of' instead…LOL - hilarious!

One of the reasons for asking woodworkers instead of just buying from ebay is i would rather get to know persons and make transactions between fellow woodworkers, thus the reasoning behind the creation of the post.

For now i have what i need, but what i like about this thread is that I have it as a resource to refer back to in a few months, when i am in the market for cut offs again.

Thanks so much, Chris


----------

